# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Platinum Biotech

## DarthFlex

Just received an order from a source that sells Platinum Biotech. Anyone here use this stuff? 
I bought Test C typ 200, Test Prop 100, and some EQ.

Has highly recommended on another forum. Curious if we have some supporters here.

----------


## clarky.

You should have done a bit more digging before you got it lol.

----------


## DarthFlex

It is well represented and supported on another forum. Was just curious if anyone here also had gotten Pzb. Thats all

----------


## clarky.

No probs  :Smilie: . if our members have used the lab or heard about it they will let you know.

----------


## DarthFlex

Spanks

----------


## DarthFlex

Id love to find a domestic US supplier. If anyone want to drop a hint or two. Avoid this customs shizzle.

----------


## rocco-x

Is this the brand? I'm pretty sure there's 2, maybe 3, brands that are Bio-Tech, BT or Platinum Bio.

If so I just got these in a few weeks ago. Just started the prop and cyp eod and so far no pip. I won't have bloods done until another 5wks or so but they were recommended highly by a few ppl I've known on the boards for years. Time will tell tho as to their potency.

----------


## DarthFlex

> Is this the brand? I'm pretty sure there's 2, maybe 3, brands that are Bio-Tech, BT or Platinum Bio.
> 
> If so I just got these in a few weeks ago. Just started the prop and cyp eod and so far no pip. I won't have bloods done until another 5wks or so but they were recommended highly by a few ppl I've known on the boards for years. Time will tell tho as to their potency.


No thats not this platinum biotech

----------


## rocco-x

They don't look familiar...

----------


## DarthFlex

This is thier website.. not the source.

----------


## mrthai

Anyone used it? this from platinum? just got 2x bottles of Deca 300 from them... people at the gym recommended them so i tought i should give it a try

----------


## Pat B

> Id love to find a domestic US supplier. If anyone want to drop a hint or two. Avoid this customs shizzle.


Can you drop me the same hint. I live in KC and customs has stopped my last two orders that came from China. Both never made it past O'hare International customs office in Chicago. I want to buy here but don't know anyone. Thanks.

----------


## Laro1974

> Anyone used it? this from platinum? just got 2x bottles of Deca 300 from them... people at the gym recommended them so i tought i should give it a try


Ive used there stuff had great results

----------


## Laro1974

> Anyone used it? this from platinum? just got 2x bottles of Deca 300 from them... people at the gym recommended them so i tought i should give it a try


Ive used there stuff had great results

----------


## BG

Guys becareful when someone just signs up here to tell you a source is good.......

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Guys becareful when someone just signs up here to tell you a source is good.......


Exactly, and bumps an almost 2 year old thread

----------


## Cuz

2 quality posts yeah I’ll believe that guy

----------


## Mooseman33

ever think that he may not like to post much?

maybe he just gave us the best of best sources and we will never know cause we dont trust him.

i really think we should start trusting everyone who comes to the source thread and gives good feed back, better yet we should create a source section...

nah, im just fucking with u guys. dont trust any of these fucking jerkoffs. If they only post about sources, they dont belong here.

----------


## knight902152003

platinum...... Does anyone know how to order sending them a email does no good they never get back to you.


Guys, please quit posting contact info. This is the second or third post I've had to edit due to contact information for this particular lab being posted. Mentioning the lab name or source name is allowed, but *no* contact information such as emails, URLs, etc.

----------


## knight902152003

> Anyone used it? this from platinum? just got 2x bottles of Deca 300 from them... people at the gym recommended them so i tought i should give it a try


 How to order?

----------


## knight902152003

> This is thier website.. not the source.


I send bio emails all the time no response

----------


## jeep_nutt

Sorry to resurrect such an old post. but, Any feedback on this stuff? Thanks.

----------


## DarthFlex

> Sorry to resurrect such an old post. but, Any feedback on this stuff? Thanks.


Yup love it. Ships fast.

----------

